# Gaggia Classic switch light problem?



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all

My six month old Classic ready light seems to be on the blink (sorry, bad pun).

When I switch on, the ready light comes on fairly soon, I run a little hot water to warm my cup, it goes off, then won't come on again to indicate the water (or steam) is at the right temperature. If I flip the switch to run some water, the light will come on, but it rarely stays on for as long as it takes to pull a shot.

Has anyone got any tips before I go back to the seller (Argos) to see about getting it sorted under guarantee?

Many thanks

Brad


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd whip the top off to check it's not a loose connection on the back of the switch bank. If not then I'd guess it's actually the thermostat, not the switch. Either way, at 6months old it'll be covered under warranty. Get them phoned and ensure they fix it for you 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like a faulty connection or faulty switch, get it back under warranty

mark


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Take it back to Argos. Normally with anything i've bought from there they just exchange/refund as appropriate.


----------

